# Mosquito Muskie Rumor?!?!



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Rumor has it that the DNR found muskies in their nets at Mosquito. Whether this is true or not, I don't know. It was posted on my MI chapter's bulletin board.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Would this be so strange? Or is it that this lake has never known to hold these marvelous creatures? CATKING


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Worm...It is true!
I caught a Muskie there in a Walleye tournament about 3 years ago..
and yes..it WAS A MUSKIE! 
About a 8 or 10 lb fish.
I spent many a week in Canada,and have caught thousands of Pike,and this was definately a Muskie! 
It had the correct bars,and scaleless cheeks etc.
Corey's buddy,Tim Lemay took some pics of it,if I remember correctly.
I heard rumors that some guys from a certain Muskie Club released some Pymatuning fish in there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that the north end of Mosquito sometimes empties into the Grand River, which I know has a decent native muskie population. I imagine it's tough for the muskies to reproduce with the pike in the lake (pike spawn earlier than muskies and their young eat the smaller muskie young).


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

muskies are a weird creature, they are native to that area, wouldnt surprise me if they were there the whole time the lake has been there, if walleye can live there they can too.....one other question, how are muskie natural spawners in lakes in canada, but they dont do it that often in ohio?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

"how are muskie natural spawners in lakes in canada, but they dont do it that often in ohio?"

I think it depends on several factors. I've heard that in Berlin, reproduction only occurs when there is high water in the spring. I'm curious too. I'll try and find out the answer and I'll post it here.


* I emailed the question to Elmer Heyob of the ODNR and a member of MI Central Ohio Chapter. My guess is he is the best person in the state to ask. Hopefully, he will let us know.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

How does the north end of Mosquito empty into the Grand river? 
Summit lake is the only other lake that I knew of that drains from both ends in opposite directions, (and different watersheds), so this phenomenon is not unheard of although rare. I'm surprised to hear this about Mosquito though as it gets deeper as one heads south from the north end and at a res at that. Interesting.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not certain of the details but I believe that when the lake reaches higher water levels, it is able to drain from the north end. I don't know this for fact but have been told so by several people who are much more familiar with the lake than I.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

That apparently would be the explanation that area being so flat.
I remember reading in both the Outdoor Journal and the Outdoor Beacon, both of which have been out of publication for many years, of the occasional, (very occasional), muskie caught from Mosquito as long ago as the early 70's, same for Berlin. I have a sneakin' hunch that there is a state record or two prowling around somewhere in Berlin.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Worm is correct. This lake is strange in the fact that it does drain in two diffrent directions during certain times of the year. cATKING


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe at one time Muskies were stocked in Mosquito, but might have been a long time ago.


----------

